# North America nebula



## LWW (Sep 16, 2005)

Taken from the wilderness darkness of Cumberland Falls, Ky with a Nikkor 300mm 4.5 and Nikon F camera and H alpha interference filter..

Thanks for viewing.

LWW


----------



## TBaraki (Sep 16, 2005)

Spectacular!


----------



## Nitecrawler (Sep 16, 2005)

wow. i didnt know we could see that.


----------



## LittleMan (Sep 16, 2005)

beautiful!
I've seen that a lot of times through the telescope.  I've never been able to get a pic of it though.. haha


----------



## Randog (Sep 16, 2005)

AWESOME. Wow! I too did not think you could get that without a telescope.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 16, 2005)

Great capture LWW! :thumbup: 


We've been watching this in Cygnus (Northern Cross) and the "Coathanger Nebula" for the past month now and I'm still waiting for my 2 films to come back from processing! (Long story not yet concluded! )

Have you managed to capture this without the H-Alpha filter and with any colour?


----------



## LWW (Sep 16, 2005)

This was done about 10 yrs back. I'm just now digitizing my stuff.

If I remember right that was a 30 and maybe even a 60 minute eq mot clock drive exposure on 3200 spd Kodak.

It doesn't look like that through the viewfinder. Very faint.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Sep 16, 2005)

> Have you managed to capture this without the H-Alpha filter and with any colour?


 I haven't no.

I also haven't done a ton of astrophotography.

I have tried Fuji 1600 color but it gets very grainy. 3200 BW seems to work better for me. Partly I'm sure because I develop it myself.

LWW


----------



## John E. (Sep 17, 2005)

These type of pictures fascinate me to no end, I am surprised the nebula came out so large with a 300mm lens. Glad you posted this capture. Good job


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 17, 2005)

that is amazing, well done!


----------



## doenoe (Sep 17, 2005)

uhm..........yeah............im lost for words. Well, almost lost.......thats just wicked.


----------



## LWW (Sep 17, 2005)

> These type of pictures fascinate me to no end, I am surprised the nebula came out so large with a 300mm lens. Glad you posted this capture. Good job


 1.4X converter and some cropping. Effective 420mm f6.4 or thereabout.

LWW


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 17, 2005)

freakin awesome man!


----------



## photobug (Sep 17, 2005)

[shakes head in amazement] Truly amazing. [still shaking head]


----------



## aefasdf (Nov 13, 2011)

wow great shot! I didn't know you can do that with a camera..


----------



## unpopular (Nov 13, 2011)

Hmm. Maybe I should keep my 300mm eq. lens after all.

Is this a matter of pointing skyward, or is there any other tricks involved?


----------



## SGorman (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## heroes19 (Nov 15, 2011)

wow stunning, beautiful.


----------



## DynamiK_RanGR (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice work.


----------

